

New FTC Complaint Filed Against Facebook - mogston
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/05/new-ftc-complain-filed-against-facebook/

======
iamdave
If any budding developer out there needed a reason to try and build the next
THING in social networking, here's your chance.

